# Is it just me??



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi everyone. Is it just me or do you find knitting with cotton to be a drag? I'm a newbie and part of the learning curve is figuring out the characteristics of different types of yarns and how they move and shape on different types of needles. I'm making some quick wash cloths and am not liking how the cotton doesn't seem to snap into place or move along the needles. My stitches seem to look a bit loopy.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the same problem when I use Sugar 'n Cream. I hear other cottons are much easier to use -- Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton and KnitPicks Dishie are two that people really like


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, all yarns work differently. Have you tried using different needles? Sometimes yarn will work better with bamboo, metal, wood or some other material.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you using sugar and cream? If so try another cotton yarn. I Love this Cotton from Hobby Lobby is great and so much nicer to work with. Fades less also.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Exactly.....I'm using Sugar and Cream. I'm usually excited to start my day with a few rows but not while I have that cotton going on my needles. We just had a new Hobby Lobby open up in our area. I'll pick up a different brand.

I started knitting the wash cloth on metal but I couldn't get the tension right. Almost like it would move too fast on the needle before I could tighten it up. I switched over to bamboo and that helped to slow it down. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I want to progress to a bath mat but couldn't imagine working with that icky cotton for such a larger piece. Now I have hope. <3


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I think many people think of cotton in the same way. I really love the dishcloth tribbles I make but hate how sore my fingers get from knitting with the heavier cotton available from the store.
So I was pleasantly surprised when I was working on a project last year and trying out several cotton yarns for it and discovered that there are cottons that are more comfortable for me to knit with.
KnitPicks makes a lovely organic cotton that is soft and lovely in my hands. And best of all my finger joints do not ache while I am knitting. Cascade Pima has a wonderful sheen and vibrant colors and a luxurious softness as it glides on my needles. Try searching for alternatives to the heavy cottons available and you will be pleasantly surprised I think.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

What type of needles are you using? Metal needles are "slick" and "slippery" while plastic needles are very "grabby". (wood/bamboo needles fall somewhere between). Add to that, the "stickiness" you find with cotton, and you can have a lot of problems!! Combine a sticky cotton with a sticky plastic needles, and you will be fighting all the way. Switch to an aluminum needle, and you'll pick up speed.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Roxy, I started off using metal but switched over to bamboo. The yarn was moving so quickly off the needles before I had a chance to tighten up the loop. As it turned out though knitting off the bamboo needles didn't really matter. There is no snap to the yarn.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Yarn is just like everything else....cheap yarn is hard to work with, not soft to the touch. Nicer, more refined, more costly yarn is soft, usually comfortable to knit with and the knitted item has drape and will not hold onto odors. Many people do not realize that all cotton yarns are not the same. Someone gave me a bunch of newly knit wash cloths made from Sugar and Cream yarn. They smelled bad right from the get go. I washed them in boiling water, bleach, organic detergent.....the smell never went away. A more expensive, better refined yarn will not create and hold onto odors.

Personally, I really dislike Sugar and Cream yarn (can you tell!). There are many other great, soft cotton yarns out there. I am sure other KP'ers can tell you which one's they are. I knit with cotton for a year or so before I narrowed down my stash to mostly mohair.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Whichever *cotton* yarn you knit with, it will not have the spring and elasticity of wool or acrylic.

I usually go down a needle size when doing washcloths, just because I like a denser fabric than the size on the ball band suggests.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, Jessica. I think I will try going down a size on the next one. I was thinking along that line as I feel the one I'm currently working on is too loopy.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what bothers me about people suggesting wash cloths as a project for a new knitter. Some yarns are better than others, but I still don't think they're a good idea for beginners.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> That's what bothers me about people suggesting wash cloths as a project for a new knitter. Some yarns are better than others, but I still don't think they're a good idea for beginners.


But, the beginner has the advantage of nothing to compare to. So, if they learn how to deal with cotton, (the most difficult to work with in my opinion) they will have no trouble with any other fibre.

In my case, I learned to knit with wool, and used acrylic, and had been knitting for a good 35 to 40 years before I knit my first cotton dishcloth -- it seemed like it was next to impossible!!! But, I persevered, and now I really don't even have to think twice about it. My hands seem to remember how to handle cotton


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I usually don't care for cotton yarns. I do use Sugar n Cream for dish rags, and have used Patons Grace, Cascade Pima and Butterfly cotton yarns, for some small knitted bags and a scarf - those are mercerized and I like them much better than the Sugar n Cream, but cotton isn't my first choice.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, Sapphire. I don't think it'll ever be my favorite as well.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I must be the odd one .......I like knitting with Sugar and Cream---I use metal needles and dishcloths are my go to project when I am in between or cranky or just need something small for the daily commute....I have tried others and don't mind them but for value and durability I find sugar/cream is good for me!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I must be the odd one .......I like knitting with Sugar and Cream---I use metal needles and dishcloths are my go to project when I am in between or cranky or just need something small for the daily commute....I have tried others and don't mind them but for value and durability I find sugar/cream is good for me!


Hi Frogger, I use sugar and cream all of the time too. I make a lot of dishcloths for myself and as gifts. I must just be used to it as it does not bother me at all. I also like to have a small project going for road trips and for some immediate gratification when I'm frustrated with a more difficult project. I guess it is a matter of what you are used to.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I started using bamboo, and it was rough. I switched to aluminum needles, and it is much easier.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks. I started out on metal but switched over to bamboo. I think the issue to me is it's non elastic. I'm attaching a picture to show how loopy and uneven the stitches/rows appear. I'm going to try another wash cloth using one of the other brands of cotton suggested and a smaller diameter needle. If it feels/looks better then I would like to try a bath mat. 

Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions and comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love making dish/face cloths and I usually use Sugar 'n Cream for mine. But I don't think I would suggest a cotton yarn project for a new knitter. It does not have the elasticity of other yarns, nor the memory of other yarns.

For 100% cotton yarn you want to use needles that do not grab the yarn. I find that some of the wood needles grab the yarn more than the metal ones. I always make my cloths with a #7 needle.

I love the Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton, but it is a much softer yarn than the Sugar 'n Cream and I don't find that it is as scrubby because of that softness. The only time I use it is when I make the garterlac cloths because I love the color runs.

http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Athena61 said:


> Thanks. I started out on metal but switched over to bamboo. I think the issue to me is it's non elastic. I'm attaching a picture to show how loopy and uneven the stitches/rows appear. I'm going to try another wash cloth using one of the other brands of cotton suggested and a smaller diameter needle. If it feels/looks better then I would like to try a bath mat.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions and comments. Much appreciated.


I think it looks fine. I like that look - it is consistent!! 

The "problem" you are having is a difference in tension between your knit rows and your purl rows. This often happens to people who knit "continental" or "pick" their stitches. Practice will help - you will begin to even out with your knitting.

Also, if you wet the cloth, then stretch it out (aka block it) to dry, that will also help to even out your rows.

But, again, my opinion - I like the look!!! I wish I could do that myself...

(I was once accused of using a knitting machine and claiming I hand knit, because my stitching is so even...)


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Roxy, that is so interesting regarding the observation between the knitting and purling rows. I do knit in the continental style and notice my tension is different between the 2 stitches. It's easy to get even tension on the knit stitch, and I suppose the tension is also even when stitching purl, but they are definitely different when compared against each other. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Peachy, thanks for your ideas. Love the link to the beautifully colored wash cloths. Putting that one on my list. BTW: I used #8 needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Athena61 said:


> Hi everyone. Is it just me or do you find knitting with cotton to be a drag? I'm a newbie and part of the learning curve is figuring out the characteristics of different types of yarns and how they move and shape on different types of needles. I'm making some quick wash cloths and am not liking how the cotton doesn't seem to snap into place or move along the needles. My stitches seem to look a bit loopy.


I guess I'm just a snob. I rarely use cotton for knitting. It's just ok for crochet. No spring to it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Athena61 said:


> Thanks. I started out on metal but switched over to bamboo. I think the issue to me is it's non elastic. I'm attaching a picture to show how loopy and uneven the stitches/rows appear. I'm going to try another wash cloth using one of the other brands of cotton suggested and a smaller diameter needle. If it feels/looks better then I would like to try a bath mat.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions and comments. Much appreciated.


For a fairly new knitter I don't think your work is all that bad. I bet once it goes through the W/D it will blend well together and become more uniform. Have you tried washing and drying it?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Athena61 said:


> Roxy, that is so interesting regarding the observation between the knitting and purling rows. I do knit in the continental style and notice my tension is different between the 2 stitches. It's easy to get even tension on the knit stitch, and I suppose the tension is also even when stitching purl, but they are definitely different when compared against each other. Thanks for your insight.


I think your cloth looks lovely. And as others have said, once you get it wet and let it dry, they will tighten up and be more even.

Almost everyone has a different tension on their knit stitches than they do on their purls. This is why when I'm knitting a cardigan flat and then knit the sleeves in the round, I go up a needle size for the sleeves because the stockinette in the round where every stitch is a knit stitch will be much tighter than the flat stockinette where one row is knit and the next a purl.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I guess I'm just a snob. I rarely use cotton for knitting. It's just ok for crochet. No spring to it.


No spring to it when you are knitting with it, but it surely stretches like the dickens if you knit a garment with it! :mrgreen:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cotton does not seem to "give" as well as other yarns. Just the way it is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I guess I'm just a snob. I rarely use cotton for knitting. It's just ok for crochet. No spring to it.


Umm ... I wouldn't call you a yarn-snob, just inexperienced; you don't know what you're missing! Have you ever tried _using_ a hand-knit 100% cotton dishcloth/washcloth? I'm not fond of knitting them nor of using them in the kitchen - though my sisters, brothers-in-law, and step-mother love them. I like them so well in the shower for scrubbing _me_, that I pack one or two when travelling.

No, no elasticity, and yes, in an adult-sized garment, the weight just drags it way longer than desired. But cotton has its place in knitting.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... I wouldn't call you a yarn-snob, just inexperienced; you don't know what you're missing! Have you ever tried _using_ a hand-knit 100% cotton dishcloth/washcloth? I'm not fond of knitting them nor of using them in the kitchen - though my sisters, brothers-in-law, and step-mother love them. I like them so well in the shower for scrubbing _me_, that I pack one or two when travelling.
> 
> No, no elasticity, and yes, in an adult-sized garment, the weight just drags it way longer than desired. But cotton has its place in knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... I wouldn't call you a yarn-snob, just inexperienced; you don't know what you're missing! Have you ever tried _using_ a hand-knit 100% cotton dishcloth/washcloth? I'm not fond of knitting them nor of using them in the kitchen - though my sisters, brothers-in-law, and step-mother love them. I like them so well in the shower for scrubbing _me_, that I pack one or two when travelling.
> 
> No, no elasticity, and yes, in an adult-sized garment, the weight just drags it way longer than desired. But cotton has its place in knitting.


I've been knitting and crocheting over 53 years now. I don't believe I'm inexperienced. I've crocheted with cotton and tolerated it. Maybe 3 things. All of them bags I believe. I hate the feel of cotton. I hate the tension of cotton. I hate the drag of cotton. I don't like the size of the yarn. IMHO Cotton stinks to make anything with, except filling for a pillow.

I've never in my 53 years knitted or crocheted a dish/wash cloth. I've no desire to do so in the future either. I don't think they are soft or scrubby. JMHO.

I'd use my bare hand to scrub myself with ( yuck BTW) before I use a cotton dish rag. I don't like the feel of them. And, yes, I tried several brands. YUCK.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi everyone. Again, thanks for the opportunity to discuss this. I gave the cloth to my boy friend to use in the shower. I told him I wanted a full report on it in the morning


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Try knitting the Granny dish/wash cloth. It's all knit and is great for scrubbing and so easy to knit. I don't like cotton for garments so I would not buy the more expensive cotton just for my wash cloths. I like to buy the cheap cotton from Joannes, Walmart, Michaels etc on sale and don't feel bad using them for the bath. I recently discovered how great my wash cloth was for wiping down the shower when I was done. Usually I spray it with vinegar and wipe it down with an old towel but this time I just used my wash cloth without vinegar and it make the shower really nice and smooth. I use a size 7 needle. The other one I like to knit is the circle one. I'll post a picture.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

These are two of my cloth patterns.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlike the rest of the posts, I started with tatting and then crochet for too many years--for both I used cotton thread.

You get to know tension much better than yarn due to the lack of elasticity. Tatting is a pain in stretchy yarns.

Doing my couture business, I was well known for my cotton crocheted elements and garments--none of which shrunk or stretched since using the mercerized cotton.

If you want crisp/firm doilies/table runners/ table cloths then cotton is your best bet.

By the way, you can have uneven tensions between your knit and purl stitches even when using the highest priced best quality yarn (don't be fooled by high price). Better to work out those issues in cotton which is not as forgiving as other fibers.

Speaking of loopy, do not use yarns in long looped stitches as they get uneven and snaggy (unless that is what your going for). Best left to tatted and crocheted stitches IMO.

If doing flowers then by all means use cotton which will give you more of the result you want--can be stiffened easily as well since cotton is more absorbent.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't mind knitting with cotton at all - I have a huge stash of cotton from Pisgah before they were bought out, I also use Bernat cotton and Knit Picks Dishie. I do not like sugar and creme at all. The only thing I don't like about the Dishie is it seems to be thinner than the other worsted weight cotton I have and feels a it rough but is good for dishcloths.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love working with mercerized cotton, I love the colors and the feel of the yarn. And there is nothing more lovely then a cotton washcloth, especially for a baby.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cotton (100%) grows and doesn't keep its shape. It is OK for dishcloths. A cotton blend works well for clothing. Knitpicks has a cotton linen that is nice to work with.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Athena61 said:


> Hi everyone. Is it just me or do you find knitting with cotton to be a drag? I'm a newbie and part of the learning curve is figuring out the characteristics of different types of yarns and how they move and shape on different types of needles. I'm making some quick wash cloths and am not liking how the cotton doesn't seem to snap into place or move along the needles. My stitches seem to look a bit loopy.


The trouble with cotton yarn is that it doesn't have the natural elasticity of wool. Wool will keep its original shape after it is washed for years. Cotton just stretches and stretches. I have some purchased cotton sweaters and after a while, the sleeves are down to my knees almost. These garments have to be discarded.
It seems to me to be a shame to put so much effort into knitting something that will stretch out. But there are so many really nice cotton yarns, it's nice to work with them.
I think it's maybe a good idea to buy a cotton blended with wool!!!
Maybe also the cotton yarns that are a little shinier will be easier to slide on and off the needles.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i agree, although i want to try crocheting a floppy baby hat for the summer with hobby lobby's "i love this cotton" . . . i've heard it works a little easier . . .


----------



## rash236 (Mar 20, 2014)

Have you tried using wood needles? They really grab hold of the cotten and make it behave.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
Hmm. Lily Sugar N' Cream does take some getting used to. I like the way it feels on my hands alot more than something like Red Heart Super Saver, though! That yarn is just awful...
On the other hand, KnitPicks' Comfy, which is a blend of cotton & acrylic, is an awesome yarn to work with.
I guess it's all in the brand.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

There are different types of cotton that you can knit garments with that you'd probably like better than the dish cloth kind. You can get cotton/acrylic yarn too. Dish cloths are great to practice on and a good place to try different knit stitches. Keep after it and you'll enjoy it more as you go.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Cotton is not my.favorite either.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Weather is getting warmer and I've been wearing "wooly" chemo hats for the last few months. I've just started one of the hat patterns in cotton hoping it won't be as warm. I'm using Hobby Lobby's "Love That Cotton". It's knitting up quickly but hope it doesn't stretch too much. If it does, I'll go down a needle size unless someone has another suggestion.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

And I thought it was just me who disliked knitting with cotton! Give me a yarn like Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino any day, the quality of the finished item looks amazing. Another yarn which I will not be using again is Alpaca. The baby dress I have knit looks like it has been knit by a first time knitter. So disappointing and it was quite expensive yarn.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought some cotton to make a pullover shirt. Looked horrible...frogged and used the yarn to make a shawl...terrible...no more of that for me. I did buy some organic cotton and make some wrist warmers which are ok.

Will not buy more cotton to make garments.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I avoid cotton .I just don't like working with it .


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

susieq1948 said:


> And I thought it was just me who disliked knitting with cotton! Give me a yarn like Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino any day, the quality of the finished item looks amazing. Another yarn which I will not be using again is Alpaca. The baby dress I have knit looks like it has been knit by a first time knitter. So disappointing and it was quite expensive yarn.


Hi!
Yes, I've had similar experiences with "fluffy" yarns... whether alpaca or acrylic or what, if it's "fluffy" at all, the stitch definition is disappointing. I used Lion Brand Homespun for a lapghan & it came out OK, but only because I knew enough not to use a complicated stitch pattern... I did a simple K20, P20 & that came out OK. I'm a little disappointed in the seed stitch border (fortunately only 3 rows or 3 columns deep) with that yarn. However, I do have plans to make a teddy bear from that yarn. It's all about what you do with it, I suppose. I used Lily Sugar N' Cream for knitting shopping bags & everyone loves them, me included. It's awesome that they stretch! I guess we just need to take the material's properties into consideration... 
I made my mom a shawlette out of KnitPicks' Comfy - the cotton/acrylic blend - & it's holding up well after lots of wash & wear. It's all about the blend. It's also personal... what do you want out of the yarn?


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I too hate the cotton is so floppy and inelestic. But hey it's just a dishcloth


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Agree, don't care much for sugar n cream


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Cotton never has the wonderful "spring" of wool. I feel the same way, don't like knitting with it at all!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Amen!


annweb said:


> I avoid cotton .I just don't like working with it .


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

My dishcloths are shapeless also. I used sugar n cream cotton. Do not like it. Some I must admit was pattern choice. I crocheted one with a double hook that you crochet from both ends. It is a much tighter cloth and a little thicker. Hold up very nicely.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Cotton never has the wonderful "spring" of wool. I feel the same way, don't like knitting with it at all!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I know what you mean. I use casein or metal needles as I find it helps....


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

I look for pima cotton - much better to use and finer; e.g., smaller needles.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Keep in mind that once you wash it as part of the finishing step, it will shrink a bit and won't look sloppy or loose. Yes, I agree, Love this Cotton from Hobby Lobby is much nicer than sugar and cream.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

While I agree that the better yarns are nicer to work with, I have no problem with Sugar & Cream and would rather save the better yarns for something other than dish cloths. I think going down a size on the needles is the best advice. We just got a Hobby Lobby store in our area and I bought their cotton yarn for the first time. I love their colors, however, I'm finding it a challenge to knit with; very slippery and too loose. I know I have to "play" with it awhile to find out how it can work for me. I think that's the answer with any yarns that we aren't used to working with.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you decide to branch out to other projects (dish cloths can become exceedingly dull), try the cotton blends like Comfy (blended with nylon) or Cotlin (blended with linen). They have more elasticity and Comfy is very soft while Cotlin has a nice body to it. You can order them from Knitpicks for a very good price. 

But if you really want to enjoy knitting and are not allergic to it, knit with wool for any item that you can. Not too good for dishcloths, but you might want to try a scarf next in which case, try merino wool.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I like knitting with cotton. I really think it depends on what type you use. Sugar and Cream isn't the world's easiest to knit with, though!

Hazel


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

cascade ultra pima is a cotton yarn that is a joy to knit with...but remember that cotton yarns do not give like wool does so finding the right needle to use with cottons is very important....the right needle is what feels good to you..
julie


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't care for cotton because it doesn't stretch at all.


----------



## allaboutstring (Mar 21, 2014)

Several years ago someone gave me a tub of bedspread cotton and since I don't make doilies I had to think of a way to use this thread. Most of the the spools were new and still in the wrapper. I decided to try using several strands at a time and knitting them into dishcloths. They are great! Now I don't use anything else. they are colorful, they hold their shape, they rinse out well and have a slightly "scrubby" texture and the thread moves along the needles well (bamboo/wood)as you work.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Athena61 said:


> Thanks, Sapphire. I don't think it'll ever be my favorite as well.


Try out your new Hobby Lobby. You might change your mind if you purchase their I Love This Cotten. It 's on sale this week, too.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

The only thing that I will use cotton yarn for is dishclothes or some baby items. It has no give to it as I knit so my tension is loose regardless of needle or hook size,( always bamboo). I just don't like working with it! So don't worry about what your stitches look like, you're learning and really shouldn't be so hard on yourself. There's plenty of time for that later!! A piece of advice, learn to do lifelines, google it!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

mjo said:


> I think many people think of cotton in the same way. I really love the dishcloth tribbles I make but hate how sore my fingers get from knitting with the heavier cotton available from the store.
> So I was pleasantly surprised when I was working on a project last year and trying out several cotton yarns for it and discovered that there are cottons that are more comfortable for me to knit with.
> KnitPicks makes a lovely organic cotton that is soft and lovely in my hands. And best of all my finger joints do not ache while I am knitting. Cascade Pima has a wonderful sheen and vibrant colors and a luxurious softness as it glides on my needles. Try searching for alternatives to the heavy cottons available and you will be pleasantly surprised I think
> Creme de LA creme by Red Heart is a finer yarn and easier to knit with. It also shows designs better.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Athena. I also dislike knitting with the cotton yarn. I make dish cloths out of left over yarn and I personally think the acrylic works just as well. Holds it shape and stays true to color.

I like your idea of a bath mat.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

My comment got lost in the quote, so here it is again. Creme de LA creme is a little finer cotton, easier to work with and shows the design clearer. It is Red Heart.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Bernat makes a good cotton. I use a seed stitch for dish clothes: first 2 rows and last 2 rows knit or purl..your preference.Third row: k1, p1, slipping the last stitch. Fourth row: p1,k1, slipping the last stitch. Or you can k1, p1 for two rows and then do two rows of p1, k1. This stitch seems to make a more uniform stitch for me anyway. Slipping the last stitch makes a nice edge. Yarn forward before slipping last stitch if next to last stitch was a knit; yarn back if next to last was purl. I use aluminum needles. Good luck.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it depends on the manufacturer and what quality cotton they are making.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with the others. Shop around and try to find softer, nicer cotton. There is some really nice cotton out there. I have some by Bernat, it's called Cottontots. Of course, being a baby yarn, it comes in baby colors, but the pastels are very rich. It is very soft and would be great for a face washcloth. Or even a summer sweater. It handles very nicely. 

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

allaboutstring said:


> Several years ago someone gave me a tub of bedspread cotton and since I don't make doilies I had to think of a way to use this thread. Most of the the spools were new and still in the wrapper. I decided to try using several strands at a time and knitting them into dishcloths. They are great! Now I don't use anything else. they are colorful, they hold their shape, they rinse out well and have a slightly "scrubby" texture and the thread moves along the needles well (bamboo/wood)as you work.


Great idea! This will help me use up some of my crochet thread stash. Thanks! :-o


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I remember my first coton dishcloth. I kept at it and by the time it was done, I was more comfortable with it. Now I use bamboo needles in a size 4 or 6 depending on what the pattern is. Getting the tension right was tricky cause there was not the "give" like wool and acrylics had. Know I love making them and have even joined a KAL making dishclohs. Patience and Practice.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't mind knitting with it. There are some nice patterns for dish clothes. Maybe try different needles and even a different pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

burgher said:


> Try knitting the Granny dish/wash cloth. It's all knit and is great for scrubbing and so easy to knit. I don't like cotton for garments so I would not buy the more expensive cotton just for my wash cloths. I like to buy the cheap cotton from Joannes, Walmart, Michaels etc on sale and don't feel bad using them for the bath. I recently discovered how great my wash cloth was for wiping down the shower when I was done. Usually I spray it with vinegar and wipe it down with an old towel but this time I just used my wash cloth without vinegar and it make the shower really nice and smooth. I use a size 7 needle. The other one I like to knit is the circle one. I'll post a picture.


burgher, I love your round dish/ wash cloth..Can you tell me where you got the pattern please..Thank you, Jeanie


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my, after reading so many people not happy with the cotton they have, I am so pleased I live in Oz (Australia) and can buy my cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills. Beautiful to work with, soft as half-melted butter great feel for scarves, hats, and all cloths and hand towels.

PS: they sell internationally.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Not you! I have found that knitting with cotton yarn is nothing like acrylic or wool blends, etc. And yes, I'm a little looser with cotton as well. It's just not one of my favorite yarns to use!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> burgher, I love your round dish/ wash cloth..Can you tell me where you got the pattern please..Thank you, Jeanie


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&availability=free&pa=circle-shaped&sort=best&pc=washcloth&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't like those all cottons like Sugar N' Cream either. Maybe a blend of cotton and acrylic??


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> I don't like those all cottons like Sugar N' Cream either. Maybe a blend of cotton and acrylic??


Well, you certainly don't want acrylic in your dish/wash cloths ... it makes them feel slimy ... yuck!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I love sugar and cream on bamboo needles. I've made plenty of dishcloths with this yarn and have had no problems.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes, knitting with all-cotton yarn is a drag. I wonder how many beginners starting out this way are discouraged. My completed knitting project was a sweater of nice soft wool but large needles. 

For valentines day I got this bright idea to make dish clothes for my friends with little heart patterns--I had never done "beginner" type knitting before with sugar n cream cotton yarn and now I know why--my hands would tire within an hour and my finger tips became callused--not a beginner knitting project at all!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Oh my, after reading so many people not happy with the cotton they have, I am so pleased I live in Oz (Australia) and can buy my cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills. Beautiful to work with, soft as half-melted butter great feel for scarves, hats, and all cloths and hand towels.
> 
> PS: they sell internationally.


here's the site--will check them out--but shipping would be expensive--thanks for sharing.

http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/Product/tabid/55/2328/2328/183032/COTTON/Default.aspx


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using Bernat Handicrafter Cotton Naturals for certain projects and I really like it. I get it at Wal-Mart. It knits up so soft and after washing, it is even softer. 

Will be knitting a stole (Summer Love Wrap) with it and the sample I did is gorgeous. 

Don't give up. There are so many different types of cotton yarn; you're bound to find the one that works for you.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I knit some dish clothes only because I wanted some for myself. When I started seeing cotton yarn, after the sugar and cream and the like type yarns, I was thinking 'pea twine', and I just don't like using cotton yarn at all.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

I have to admit - I prefer easy care "wool" - which is not wool at all!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I was surprised to hear about the Sugar N Cream yarn.
The quality must have gone down like many other yarns today.
Many years ago, I taught a group of teen girls how to crochet using Sugar N Cream, because it was washable and affordable. I had them use it along with #5 pearl cotton.
We cut the pearl cotton once and used it to make a ball. We just kept tying different colors together leaving the ends about 1 1/2 in. long. Each girl measured hip..and added 1 in. Using a half double crochet..they made a rectangle as long as they wanted with the Sugar N Cream, and adding the pearl cotton #5 when they wanted to add some strips of color. After it was the length they wanted, they sewed the shoulders, and side seams. Did a crab St. around the neck and bottom. They washed beautifully!!!! No problems.
Forgot to say, that the knots were popped to the front to give a fringe and fun look.
So now after hearing all this about not liking Sugar N Cream, I wonder if it is a quality thing? Or is it better to crochet with?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> I was surprised to hear about the Sugar N Cream yarn.
> The quality must have gone down........


I don't think it has anything to do with quality it is just the nature of the yarn--no stretch and harder to handle. One notices it immediately after knitting with a fine quality wool or wool blend yarn. Sugar n cream hasn't changed from my view point.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Cotton, generally, has no stretch like wool does. (unless it has some other fibre added to give stretch). It can seem like a chore to kit with. If you find your stitches are a bit loose, try a smaller needle size. It can take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> .....buy my cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills. Beautiful to work with, soft as half-melted butter.....


This is the cotton I mainly use too, it is lovely and soft and not too expensive, 200 gram ball costs $13Aus. Free postage within Australia if you spend $50Aus or more


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it is the cotton that you are using. I use cotton almost exclusively because I live in Southern California and real winters are almost never. The best one I have found is Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". I knit lots of children's and babies' garments and it is the softest cotton I have ever found. It washes beautifully and holds its shape. My garments always seem to look really good. It is also very economical. I would recommend you try it if there is a Hobby Lobby near you.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I always used Peaches and Creme yarns, they were so much softer than the Sugar and Cream yarn -
however, their company folded -
and No! the *new* yarn by the same name is not the same as the former yarn at all.
I find my wooden needles are more grabby of the cotton yarn -
so I usually use my Bernat Aero needles - or Quicksilver ones.
Cotton blends are really nicer to work with - I've used Lion Brand Cottonease, which was a really good yarn to work with. 
but if you want to make a hotpad you need it to be all cotton, no acrylic - so it won't burn/melt.
Happy Knitting - I'm sure you'll find a yarn to be happy with!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&availability=free&pa=circle-shaped&sort=best&pc=washcloth&view=captioned_thumbs


Jessica-Jean, Thank you I should of known to look on Ravelry...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used a variety of the cotton yarns and do not have any trouble with them as long as I use metal needles.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Is Peaches and Cream the same thread as Sugar and Cream? I keep a dishcloth going at all times in my purse in case I have down time and don't have my knitting bag with me. I like the Peaches and Cream and I love the cubics needles to keep my stitches uniform.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

ndouglassped said:


> Is Peaches and Cream the same thread as Sugar and Cream? I keep a dishcloth going at all times in my purse in case I have down time and don't have my knitting bag with me. I like the Peaches and Cream and I love the cubics needles to keep my stitches uniform.


Peaches & Creme was made & sold by Elmore-Pisgah in the US and unfortunately the company was bought out and it is no longer available :-( Luckily I bought a whole lot of cones before they closed there doors.

Sugar & Cream is a totally different company


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeanie L said:


> burgher, I love your round dish/ wash cloth..Can you tell me where you got the pattern please..Thank you, Jeanie


Jeanie, this is the one I knit and I love it and if I give someone a choice of which ones they want they will choose this

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picot-swirl-cloth


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I remember the first thing I made with cotton and how awful it came out. Haven't used it since. Of course you have to for dishcloths. I use wool or other natural fibers so that I'm successful and satisfied with the result.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not being a fan of craft cotton, I do my cloths in a linen/cotton blend or a mercerized cotton. Mercerized is so much nicer and doesn't split. the regular cotton is hard for me to push on the needles and makes my thumbs tired and achy. I do use it for an occasional odd project, but definitely do not think it is a great beginner yarn....


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I use a silicone knitting spray. EASY KNIT SPRAY

I bought it on line from a machine knitter source.

It dries instantly and your needles just hurry up and do

slick work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

burgher said:


> Jeanie, this is the one I knit and I love it and if I give someone a choice of which ones they want they will choose this
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picot-swirl-cloth


Burgher, Thank you so much for the pattern.I just happen to have some cotton yarn that I want to use up..Jeanie


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Frogger said:


> I must be the odd one .......I like knitting with Sugar and Cream---I use metal needles and dishcloths are my go to project when I am in between or cranky or just need something small for the daily commute....I have tried others and don't mind them but for value and durability I find sugar/cream is good for me!


 :thumbup: I always have a dishcloth in progress in my purse.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whichever *cotton* yarn you knit with, it will not have the spring and elasticity of wool or acrylic.
> 
> I usually go down a needle size when doing washcloths, just because I like a denser fabric than the size on the ball band suggests.


I agree. You shouldn't have to "tighten" each stitch. If you go down a size the stitch will be tighter.


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I see I am in the minority here, but nevertheless I have to say that I love knitting with cotton yarn. As I live in a relatively warm country, cotton clothes are very popular. I find a blend of cotton & linen works extremely well. 100% cotton will sometimes stretch after finishing the garment, whereas the linen blend keeps its shape better.


----------



## Cathope427 (Nov 1, 2012)

I gather I am in the minority here as well. I learned to knit on cotton, since I am allergic to wools and do not like the feel of acrylic. However, since I learned at a local yarn Store, I learned on a higher quality cotton: Blue Sky Alpacas cotton. It is super gushy and snuggly. It is a bit linty but super soft and easy on the hands. I have since ripped out my first swatch in hopes I can find a pretty pattern for two pillow cases. I cuddle with the yarn and so does my boyfriend, so if I make myself one, I have to make him one too. I have also made 2 shawls out of cotton (Rowan Cotton Glace and Ellyn Cooper Yarn Sonnets) and am in the process of knitting a Wingspan shawl with a Schaefer cotton. I have really enjoyed them all. I discovered using metal needles and knitting Portuguese style helps make my knitting super even and dead on gauge. When I knit English with bamboo needles, I have to go up 2 needle sizes and my wrists hurt fairly quickly.

I would encourage those who think they dislike cotton to try a hand spun and/or hand dyed cotton from either a local vendor or a local yarn store. It may be more expensive than Sugar and Cream or what have you, but you may find it to be worth it. I know I do.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> I think it is the cotton that you are using. I use cotton almost exclusively because I live in Southern California and real winters are almost never. The best one I have found is Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". I knit lots of children's and babies' garments and it is the softest cotton I have ever found. It washes beautifully and holds its shape. My garments always seem to look really good. It is also very economical. I would recommend you try it if there is a Hobby Lobby near you.


Thank you - you are encouraging. My chemo hat is almost done an it is wonderfully soft....I am using "I Love This Cotton". As I don't knit dishcloths (my sister keeps me supplied), I will be trying more cotton for warm weather items. If this hat I'm working on works, I'll make some more. I take it I'm going to have to shape the hats after washing, or can dry them in the dryer on low?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cathope427 said:


> I gather I am in the minority here as well. I learned to knit on cotton, since I am allergic to wools and do not like the feel of acrylic. However, since I learned at a local yarn Store, I learned on a higher quality cotton: Blue Sky Alpacas cotton. It is super gushy and snuggly. It is a bit linty but super soft and easy on the hands. I have since ripped out my first swatch in hopes I can find a pretty pattern for two pillow cases. I cuddle with the yarn and so does my boyfriend, so if I make myself one, I have to make him one too. I have also made 2 shawls out of cotton (Rowan Cotton Glace and Ellyn Cooper Yarn Sonnets) and am in the process of knitting a Wingspan shawl with a Schaefer cotton. I have really enjoyed them all. I discovered using metal needles and knitting Portuguese style helps make my knitting super even and dead on gauge. When I knit English with bamboo needles, I have to go up 2 needle sizes and my wrists hurt fairly quickly.
> 
> I would encourage those who think they dislike cotton to try a hand spun and/or hand dyed cotton from either a local vendor or a local yarn store. It may be more expensive than Sugar and Cream or what have you, but you may find it to be worth it. I know I do.


I see absolutely no reason to knit or crochet rags. I just don't have the time.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never had any trouble; maybe I use needles compatible with the particular yarn. I've used both Sugar 'n' Cream and Peaches 'n' Cream (cheaper version), usually on aluminum needles. I once knitted a large cone's worth of dishcloths for a niece -- during football games! As others have suggested, different needles might help you.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I see absolutely no reason to knit or crochet rags. I just don't have the time.


LOL ... you aren't the first one on KP to say this as you are a member of a large group ... BUT so many of them said that BEFORE they made one and tried it ... lots of converters here 

Knitting a dish/face cloth is a great way to try out stitch patterns and experiment and still have something useful when you are finished instead of just a useless swatch.

Personally, I can whip one out in no time and I use them all the time. I was surprised at how much the young people like them too ... my daughter regularly requests new ones and she has introduced her friends to them too.

But to each his/her own.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I hate knitting with cotton, even expensive cotton. I make wash cloths using I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby--it is nicer than Sugar and Cream, I think. I just no longer make sweaters or dresses out of cotton, regardless of the brand.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

burgher said:


> Jeanie, this is the one I knit and I love it and if I give someone a choice of which ones they want they will choose this
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picot-swirl-cloth


THANK YOU! these patterns are great....I have a 90 yo friend who knits and crochets and she enjoys little doilies and cloths in crochet the most--this pattern comes from an interesting site where there are more patterns that they offer for free. She will be delighted when I meet with her next week.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> LOL ... you aren't the first one on KP to say this as you are a member of a large group ... BUT so many of them said that BEFORE they made one and tried it ... lots of converters here
> 
> Knitting a dish/face cloth is a great way to try out stitch patterns and experiment and still have something useful when you are finished instead of just a useless swatch.
> 
> ...


I've had them given to me. Guess where they went as soon as they enter my home? In the rag bag. I don't like them on my body or my dishes.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I've had them given to me. Guess where they went as soon as they enter my home? In the rag bag. I don't like them on my body or my dishes.


I hope that anyone I give them to will tell me "Thanks but No Thanks, I don't like them" I would feel very bad thinking my work went right into a rag bag. Please just give them back to the giver.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

burgher said:


> I hope that anyone I give them to will tell me "Thanks but No Thanks, I don't like them" I would feel very bad thinking my work went right into a rag bag. Please just give them back to the giver.


 :thumbup: I agree ... if someone isn't going to use them, give them back to me ... I have plenty of requests.

I am curious as to what the people who don't like them use to wash with ... either dishes or body :?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

burgher said:


> I hope that anyone I give them to will tell me "Thanks but No Thanks, I don't like them" I would feel very bad thinking my work went right into a rag bag. Please just give them back to the giver.


They are all used up. I used them to clean the toilets. They didn't do that good a job so the next stop was the TRASH. Shouldn't been the first stop. Do you get the feeling I don't like them, yet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> :thumbup: I agree ... if someone isn't going to use them, give them back to me ... I have plenty of requests.
> 
> I am curious as to what the people who don't like them use to wash with ... either dishes or body :?


Um.... a dishwasher, and a wash cloth. For dishes I do use a sponge. I replace it every week. In other words it goes into the trash and I use a new one. I even use those that are not supposed to smell, but they do. I tried microwave, almost burnt the house down, and I have put them in the dishwasher. But couldn't stand the thought of the nasty thing in with my dishes. So it's a new one every week.I really only use the sponge to do pots, pans, and to clean the sink.
I only use my washcloth once. I soap it up and never touch my soap again.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Um.... a dishwasher, and a wash cloth. For dishes I do use a sponge. I replace it every week. In other words it goes into the trash and I use a new one. I even use those that are not supposed to smell, but they do. I tried microwave, almost burnt the house down, and I have put them in the dishwasher. But couldn't stand the thought of the nasty thing in with my dishes. So it's a new one every week.I really only use the sponge to do pots, pans, and to clean the sink.
> I only use my washcloth once. I soap it up and never touch my soap again.


I think you have made your point. 
:roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I think you have made your point.
> :roll:


Probably not. I've haven't changed it in several days. :thumbup:


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Athena61 said:


> Hi everyone. Is it just me or do you find knitting with cotton to be a drag? I'm a newbie and part of the learning curve is figuring out the characteristics of different types of yarns and how they move and shape on different types of needles. I'm making some quick wash cloths and am not liking how the cotton doesn't seem to snap into place or move along the needles. My stitches seem to look a bit loopy.


I have a suggestion about what to knit with cotton, other than dish cloths,--bathing suits!!! How about a bandeau top in ribbing?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

wendyinwonderland said:


> I have a suggestion about what to knit with cotton, other than dish cloths,--bathing suits!!! How about a bandeau top in ribbing?


LOL ... the way cotton stretches when it gets wet, you would be suitless in no time! :shock:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> LOL ... the way cotton stretches when it gets wet, you would be suitless in no time! :shock:


Peachy, I think her post was TIC. I like that.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Peachy, I think her post was TIC. I like that.


As was my response :mrgreen:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Now, y'all discuss cotton! I made a hooded bath blanket for my last grandbaby and I have never been so glad to finish a project. I thought it was just me, because I have fibromyalgia, but now I think it was working with the cotton that did my hands in for weeks. The same thing happened when I peeled and sliced apples for a double batch of apple crisp--I could hardly bend my fingers and hands for a month.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> As was my response :mrgreen:


Sorry I missed that. Only a very few of us are good at it. Now if we could just remember which one's we are. LOL


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, Everyone. Thanks for all your tips and suggestions. I was sent a link to a pattern from a fellow KPer. I was so excited to try it that I used the same sugar and cream yarn that I had on hand. I did change my needle, however, and it seemed to make quite a bit of difference in the ease of both tension and the grip. I switched back to a metal needle and dropped down a size. I am much happier with this one. Next time I'm at the yarn store I plan on picking up a different brand of cotton yarn.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Athena61 said:


> Hi, Everyone. Thanks for all your tips and suggestions. I was sent a link to a pattern from a fellow KPer. I was so excited to try it that I used the same sugar and cream yarn that I had on hand. I did change my needle, however, and it seemed to make quite a bit of difference in the ease of both tension and the grip. I switched back to a metal needle and dropped down a size. I am much happier with this one. Next time I'm at the yarn store I plan on picking up a different brand of cotton yarn.


I ,think this piece has turned out very nice. It looks good to me. Since things like this usually don't take long, I can make a few trying diffrent needles or crochet hooks. They all turn out good, just have a little diffrent look to them. I am happy using my bamboo hooks and needles. I drop too many sts when I use metal/aluminum tools. But I still learn something. How to frog, TINK, and fix dropped sts.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Athena61 said:


> Hi, Everyone. Thanks for all your tips and suggestions. I was sent a link to a pattern from a fellow KPer. I was so excited to try it that I used the same sugar and cream yarn that I had on hand. I did change my needle, however, and it seemed to make quite a bit of difference in the ease of both tension and the grip. I switched back to a metal needle and dropped down a size. I am much happier with this one. Next time I'm at the yarn store I plan on picking up a different brand of cotton yarn.


I love the pattern. Can you post the link?


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sure, Kathycam. The link is: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/petal.html
Another KPer passed along the link to me so I hope that's ok. It's also available on Ravelry.

It is so much fun. I'm on my second one.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Peachy, I think her post was TIC. I like that.


There are lots of nice bathing suit and beachwear patterns on Ravelry and elsewhere on the web. I even found some nice videos on youtube. Of course, you could make a knitted or crocheted outfit just for lounging around on the beach (no swimming) or you could line a suit with some other nice fabric. Maybe I'm old fashioned--I think crocheted stuff like this may be from another era. 
Check out "How to crochet bikini top bustier summer top" on you tube.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There are lots of nice bathing suit and beachwear patterns on Ravelry and elsewhere on the web. I even found some nice videos on youtube. Of course, you could make a knitted or crocheted outfit just for lounging around on the beach (no swimming) or you could line a suit with some other nice fabric. Maybe I'm old fashioned--I think crocheted stuff like this may be from another era.
> Check out "How to crochet bikini top bustier summer top" on you tube.


I did make a beach coverup with KnitPicks Cotlin which is a cotton/linen blend ... love it ... but I'm not wearing it into the pool either.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177622-1.html


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree, I've made dozens & dozens of dishcloths, towels, baby bibs, pot holders, cozies & other small items as well as little dresses for the liquid dish soap bottles & I have never had sore hands or wrists. I did have some soreness when I made a bath mat using 3 strands of Sugar 'n' Cream but, I expected that. I have used the aluminum needles without any problems but, switched to bamboo needles as the stitches stay put better. I just can't see using the more expensive cottons for kitchen & bathroom items. I've recently bought Hobby Lobby's cotton for the first time & I'm not liking it but, I figure it just takes some getting used to. I do love the colors, however.


Isabel said:


> I've never had any trouble; maybe I use needles compatible with the particular yarn. I've used both Sugar 'n' Cream and Peaches 'n' Cream (cheaper version), usually on aluminum needles. I once knitted a large cone's worth of dishcloths for a niece -- during football games! As others have suggested, different needles might help you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There are lots of nice bathing suit and beachwear patterns on Ravelry and elsewhere on the web. I even found some nice videos on youtube. Of course, you could make a knitted or crocheted outfit just for lounging around on the beach (no swimming) or you could line a suit with some other nice fabric. Maybe I'm old fashioned--I think crocheted stuff like this may be from another era.
> Check out "How to crochet bikini top bustier summer top" on you tube.


I don't make rags or beach wear.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, different yarns do different things. It is part of the whole picture. If you want wash/dish cloths then you have to put up with it. You get use to it after awhile and chalk it up to the nature of the beast. Best of luck with your projects.


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, Sockyarn. I'm on my 3rd one since then. Kinda addicted to it now. 

Thanks to everyone for participating in this discussion. I am learning more each day and knitting has added so much value to my life.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whichever *cotton* yarn you knit with, it will not have the spring and elasticity of wool or acrylic.
> 
> I usually go down a needle size when doing washcloths, just because I like a denser fabric than the size on the ball band suggests.


 :thumbup: Same here


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

wendyinwonderland said:


> There are lots of nice bathing suit and beachwear patterns on Ravelry and elsewhere on the web. I even found some nice videos on youtube. Of course, you could make a knitted or crocheted outfit just for lounging around on the beach (no swimming) or you could line a suit with some other nice fabric. Maybe I'm old fashioned--I think crocheted stuff like this may be from another era.
> Check out "How to crochet bikini top bustier summer top" on you tube.


It's making a big comeback... My 18 yr old daughter loves the crocheted look... Too bad I only knit! Haha (Busy enough with that)


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

burgher said:


> I hope that anyone I give them to will tell me "Thanks but No Thanks, I don't like them" I would feel very bad thinking my work went right into a rag bag. Please just give them back to the giver.


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cialea said:


> :thumbup: :roll:


I agree. I'll use them if no one else will. That is all I use in my bath anymore. I get to practice new stitch patterns with them. I get my cotton for 1.49 a ball. Can't beat that.


----------

